# CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung



## Wugiman (3. Mai 2015)

*CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir überlegt meine CPU sowie GPU über Wasser zukühlen.
Ich habe ein Corsair Carbide 200R als Gehäuse. Ich glaube ich könnte 2x einen doppel-Radiator einbauen oben und an der Seite.
Da ich gerade dabei bin das Seitenteil mit Plexiglas zu verschönern habe ich überlegt für CPU und GPU jeweils nur einen Radiator mit einem Lüfter zu nehmen.
Hier beide Wasserkühlungen:

Arctic Accelero Hybrid II - 120, Grafikkarten-Lüfter:
https://www.alternate.de/Arctic/Acc...rten-Lüfter/html/product/1120505?event=search

LEPA Aquachanger 120, Wasserkühlung:
https://www.alternate.de/LEPA/Aquachanger-120-Wasserkühlung/html/product/1183754?event=search

Falls das nicht geht mit den zwei Radiatoren neben einander verzichte ich auf das Plexiglas und würde die Größere Version der CPU Wasserkühlung zu benutzen:

LEPA Aquachanger 240, Wasserkühlung
https://www.alternate.de/LEPA/Aquachanger-240-Wasserkühlung/html/product/1183755?event=search

Was haltet ihr überhaupt von den Wasserkühlungen, sie haben sehr gute Bewertung!

Ich bitte um hilfe.

PS: Ich bestelle nicht bei Alternate, da es mir zu teuer ist, aber ich finde dort die Beschreibungen wie Bewertungen meist besser als z.B. auf Amazon.

Falls ihr noch andere Ideen habt sagt sie mir doch bitte.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Servus,

Was willst du überhaupt kühlen?

Meine Meinung zu Kompakt WAKÜS: Laut teuer und weitgehend unnötig. Gute Luftkühler Kühlern weit besser und sind dabei auch noch so gut wie nicht zu hören.

Kauf dir lieber nen Gescheiten LüftKühler für die CPU und GPU oder bau ne Erweiterbare Wakü ein. Des bringt dann auch was was Lautstärke und Temps betrifft. 

MfG


----------



## Wugiman (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Sry ich kenn mich nciht so damit aus...was ist eine Erweiterbare WaKü also WaKü ist ja klar kenn ich aber Erweiterbar?
Und die LEPA WaKü's sind gar nicht so teuer meiner Meinung nach 70€ für ne WaKü mit nem Doppel-Radiator! Bewertungen sagen leise und super kühlleistung, da waren Bewertungen mit einer Kühlleistung von 80Grad mit Luftkühler auf 40Grad mit WaKü!!

Dennoch wollte ich fragen ob man bei dem Gehäuse oben 2 mal kleine Radiatoren verbauen kann?


----------



## Ryle (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Alternate und Amazonbewertungen 
Bei dem einen scheint es sogar unterhalb Zimmertemperatur zu kühlen und das unter Prime, muss schon ein Wahnsinns Teil sein...


----------



## Wugiman (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

also glaubste ist mist was da als Bewertung geschrieben wurde?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Vermutlich ja.
Mit nem 120 mm Radiator kannste vielleicht etwa 100 Watt Wärme abführen. Da schafft ein guter Luftkühler schon mehr und das viel leiser.
Und noch mal die Frage:  Welche Hardware willst du kühlen?? (was für ne GPU und was für ne CPU)??

MfG


----------



## Wugiman (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

i5 4690k Devils Cannyon & Zotac Gtx 970


----------



## Wugiman (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

aber meine Hauptfrage war ja ob man 2 kleine Radiatoren neben einander bauen kann. 
Also 2x120 Radiatoren in das Corsair Carabide R200 oben, da ich das Seitenteil mit Plexiglas verschönern will.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

￼

Zwischen dem Deckel und der Oberkante des Mainboards ist nur ein geringer Abstand. Für die Montage eines Radiators im Deckel ist das ungünstig - zumindest wurden die Bohrungen für die 120-mm-Lüfter sinnvoll platziert.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Test: Corsair Carbide Series 200R - alles easy?

Hier ein Link zum Test des Gehäuses. Scheint oben wenig Platz zu sein. Ob seitlich einer hin kann weis ich nicht fände ich aber auch unpraktisch wenn man das Gehäuse dann mal öffnen muss.

Mfg


----------



## Sebbi12392 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Oh sorry seitlich soll ja gar keiner hin. Verlesen[emoji51]


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Hi

Ich habe den Corsair 110i
Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Pumpe ist nicht zun hören und die Tems sind 25 bis 30 grad im idel.X5675 2660Mhz auf @4500Mhz
Vollast komme ich bei 1,35V auf max 60 grad bei Prime. Vollast aller Kerne.
Ich hatte vorher eine angebliche richtige Wakü, aber so viel besser fand ich die auch nicht.
Was macht denn eine angebliche richtige Wakü so anders?
Wasser von a nach b das von einer Pumpe im Kreis läuft befördern.
Nichts anderes passiert bei Komplettkühlungen.
Mag sein das eine große Wakü die Tems 5 grad besser sind, aber ich finde das sie viel mehr Arbeit machen es zu verbauen und auch nicht immer besser aussehen

Denke es kommt viel auf den Radi an und die verbauten Lüfter.
Man nehme den Corsair 110i, dabei einen Doppelradi mit 4 Lüfter so wie es viele bei einer so richtigen Wakü auch machen.
Dann sollte man mal die Tems vergleichen und ich denke nicht das der Corsair dann so viel schlechter abschneidet wie immer behauptet eine richtige Wakü.

Gerade getestet: Corsair 110i
Lüfter auf kleister Drehzahl. (2 verbaut) Luft von innan nach außen. Besser sind die Tems natürlich wenn frische Luft rein bläßt-
52grad bei 4 durchläufen Cinebench.
Mehr wird es nur wenn die Graka. r290 auf vollast läuft.
Ich finde also Komplettwakü eine gute Sache, und Corsair hat mich da überzeugt

Gruß Friendly


----------



## Sebbi12392 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: CPU/GPU Wasserkühlung*

Servus,
Kompaktwaküs haben halt oft das Problem das sie recht laut sind.
Des weiteren sind sie für die gebotene Leistung oft überteuert und haben auf Grund ihrer "Kompakten" Bauweise nur eine Begrenzte Radiatorfläche. Und diese ist nunmal für leise und gute Kühlung wichtig. Ebenso werden oft billige Pumpen verbaut die dann nervige Geräusche erzeugen können.
MfG


----------

